# Flooding Challenge (Week One) 6/23-6/30



## resistnothing (Mar 18, 2012)

Okay guys. _

I'm tired of putting my dreams on hold because of this stupid disorder. I'm tired of the low self-esteem that all too often accompanies SAS. I'm tired of feeling inferior, broken and apologetic everywhere I go. I hate that I feel like fainting just walking downtown on a NON-BUSY day with my SISTER. I hate watching my life go by as I passively remain in the fetal position.
_
So what I'm going to do is present the flooding challenge.
Many recovered sufferers SWEAR by the flooding method. If you are unfamiliar with it, Flooding is when you constantly and consistently place yourself in social situations; Preferably working up in intensity.

I keep telling myself that I'd do anything to get rid of this debilitating disease. But in all honesty I haven't.

*What I want you to do is vent a little bit about how SAS has changed your life for the worse. A short paragraph that encapsulates the anger that you feel about this disorder. GET RILED UP!

Then create a plan. A week long plan, where you you pick one task to consistently immerse yourself in. (Level: Easy---or at least not panic attack inducing)
*

Alright. I'll go first. Starting Monday I will wait for the bus everyday around 3 pm (at the busiest time) and look into the crowded bus and signal the bus driver that I do not want to get on.

GO!


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

yea I had an idea like this. Maybe at a comicon type of thing where it's packed. And just stay there the whole time and force yourself to talk to all the nice people.


----------



## resistnothing (Mar 18, 2012)

How does this get 118 views and 1 comment? Someone joinnnnn meee!


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm with you. I'll force myself to go to any and all inventations to parties and such. When there I will talk to people and initiate conversations and continue conversations with them.


----------



## deealexie (Aug 7, 2012)

Definitely great idea! I love it! So many ideas are coming to me now...starting with the school pageant.


----------



## deealexie (Aug 7, 2012)

sickofshyness said:


> I'm with you. I'll force myself to go to any and all inventations to parties and such. When there I will talk to people and initiate conversations and continue conversations with them.


That's so awesome! Good luck and keep us posted! :boogie


----------

